# Need Help Badly !



## TheMost (May 4, 2011)

Hi 

I'm from Chennai ( Tamil Nadu ) .
I've been using airtel Broadband (256kbps - unlimited count during night 9 to mor 8) for the past 5 years ... no problem since then

You know i am a frequent torrenter and b'cause of that i changed my connection to fully unlimited ( morning and noon@512 and night@1mbps ) - I was told so and gave around Rs.1000

To my surprise i found that my speeds raise to around 120KB@sunlight and around 260KB at moonlight

When i en quired with my friends they told me that Airtel has doubled the speed for users using it more than 2 years ...

And i thin k it's true 512 X 2 = 1mbps (ie,around 120KB )
           and        1mbps X 2 = 2mbps (ie, around 270KB )

Ya i get these speeds over HTTP links
but with torrents i get only around 60-90 KB ( sunlight)
                                     around 150   KB   ( moonlight )

They were open trackers with many backup trackers
I know it depends on seed and leechers
I tried with many torrents and even simultaneous downloads
The torrents had approx 2000Seeds and 1000leechers 

U mean they are encrypting my peer connection ??
I am using utorrent and i have forced protocol encryption !


But nothing was the result !
What is this about ??
Any guess ??


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2011)

The speed you are getting over HTTP and torrent will not be same. I am getting around 400Kbps in HTTP download and at same time, using torrent, a mere 250KB. I have seen many forums flooded with same question and here too. 

I exactly don't know the reason, let's wait for others to comment.


----------



## TheMost (May 4, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> The speed you are getting over HTTP and torrent will not be same. I am getting around 400Kbps in HTTP download and at same time, using torrent, a mere 250KB. I have seen many forums flooded with same question and here too.
> 
> I exactly don't know the reason, let's wait for others to comment.



But before times i used to get the same speed with  torrents also ! yes i did get 260KB with torrents in a private tracker
So what makes you think that torrents will be slower that HTTP anyway ?
If the seeds are surplus what would be the problem ?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2011)

I am facing this everywhere. Be it @ office, home and my native. I never got higher speeds in torrents than my HTTP. That's why i presume this.

Anyway, lets wait for others to comment here.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

If you put a download overnight , What is the average speed you get ? 

If that is also around 130 kbps then there could be a problem.


----------



## TheMost (May 4, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> If you put a download overnight , What is the average speed you get ?
> 
> If that is also around 130 kbps then there could be a problem.



I get around 130 -200 KB


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

Dude , I am not asking the variation in speed . When you download stuff in utorrent then in the status bar there is Avg speed column . 

Say Whe you put up 10Gb worth of data on download overnight and it completes say 4Gb. Then there must be a AVG speed . Check that .


----------



## TheMost (May 4, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Dude , I am not asking the variation in speed . When you download stuff in utorrent then in the status bar there is Avg speed column .
> 
> Say Whe you put up 10Gb worth of data on download overnight and it completes say 4Gb. Then there must be a AVG speed . Check that .



It said 114 overnight !!!
But i get 268 with IDM !!! Same overnight ( i didn't run utor and IDM simultaneously !  ) I checked running one hr each !


----------



## xtremevicky (May 4, 2011)

Why dont you try some other torrent tracker / website . !


----------



## dd_naik (May 4, 2011)

TheMost said:


> It said 114 overnight !!!
> But i get 268 with IDM !!! Same overnight ( i didn't run utor and IDM simultaneously !  ) I checked running one hr each !






xtremevicky709 said:


> Why dont you try some other torrent tracker / website . !



Depends on the seeders and leechers
Search for torrents on torrentz.com and pick the one ones with most seeds and leeches.
Do check other ppls/members comments and torrent health
That shud help you out 
Glad to be of some help
I don't think u've got a port-forwarding issue.Do u?


----------



## TheMost (May 4, 2011)

dd_naik said:


> Depends on the seeders and leechers
> Search for torrents on torrentz.com and pick the one ones with most seeds and leeches.
> Do check other ppls/members comments and torrent health
> That shud help you out
> ...



Thanks a lot for a worth reply .
tnx again ...
As u told , I already use torrentz for searching and recently i downloaded Bulletstorm PC - FLT which had 2500 seeders and 1700 leechers health@100%

But the speed was 60-110 KB even overnight ,, 
Any guess 
??

Sincerely,


----------



## dd_naik (May 4, 2011)

TheMost said:


> Thanks a lot for a worth reply .
> tnx again ...
> As u told , I already use torrentz for searching and recently i downloaded Bulletstorm PC - FLT which had 2500 seeders and 1700 leechers health@100%
> 
> ...



Err.........I can't say much on that in this case
Actually 'm facing the problem myself
I've got MTNL's Unlimited Plan for myself for over 2 years and downloaded more than 100 gb data ..........
Suddenly the speed dropped for most unlimited plan subscribers including me and my friends.
I initially got 260 KBps be it day or night but a consitent 260KBPS throughout
Now i've( we've) been like limited to nly 50-60kBps.
Even u'd be pissed to find it takes 4 hours to download just 700MB
I'd download 4 HD Movies in four hours earlier
No response to our complaints bugs me even more.
Anyways, Luck to you.
Hope your prob settles.If it doesn't, it's an indication you dump airtel for something that sounds promising


----------



## TheMost (May 5, 2011)

dd_naik said:


> Err.........I can't say much on that in this case
> Actually 'm facing the problem myself
> I've got MTNL's Unlimited Plan for myself for over 2 years and downloaded more than 100 gb data ..........
> Suddenly the speed dropped for most unlimited plan subscribers including me and my friends.
> ...



Actually i got what they  are upto 
I've been continuously using utorrent for more than 2 days and so they throttled my P2P bandwidth  
Whereas in IDM the case was different and so i was not throttled 

To clarify my research i did switch off my PC for 14 hrs and then checked the same torrent .....
The speed was as expected sunlight@120 KB !

I have tried forcing encryption in utorrent but it doesn't work ...
But ....  I am not planning to give in !

Now using torrific temporarily ...
Any more suggestions ??



dd_naik said:


> Err.........I can't say much on that in this case
> Actually 'm facing the problem myself
> I've got MTNL's Unlimited Plan for myself for over 2 years and downloaded more than 100 gb data ..........
> Suddenly the speed dropped for most unlimited plan subscribers including me and my friends.
> ...




I have'nt tried port forwarding yet !


----------

